# B Stratton points



## rotaxll (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi,

On my B. Stratton the points don't move when I manually turn the crankshaft. I have removed the points and noticed that nothing moves in this area. What makes lift up the points? One extremity of the points touch a condenser the other one is fixed to a shaft and the middle section seems to rest on a vertical black shaft (plastic or rubber, not sure).

What is the next step? The piston seems to go up and down normally when i rotate the crankshaft, same when i used the crank before removing the flywheel. The engine is a 319 cc 8 hp, 1979...... with no sparks.

To make my repair i have followed instructions on you tube videos, but now, i don't know what to do. Thanks.


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

You need to turn the motor at least 2 revolutions as the points only move on every other revolution.


----------



## light mechanic (Jul 18, 2008)

there is a small fiber rod that is pushed by the crankshaft to open the points, bet it stuck in there, might be able to get it loose with out dammage, but the mower shops have them, set them on .020, good luck, Merry Christmas all, Light Mechanic


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

If you do get the rod freed up,before re-installing the points,push on the rod with your finger while turning the engine over by hand to insure it's working properly.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

One complete revolution 360 degrees will operate the points. The fiber rod is probably stuck as suggested in other posts. I have also seen rust form on the crankshaft under the seal and cause the fiber rod to wear down to a point where it will not longer activate the points.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------



## rotaxll (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks all, i think you're right, the fiber pin cannot move. Now, how do you remove it? I've tried with long nose pliers and wise-grip but cannot grasp firmly. Had the idea to screw a tap-borer on it but no one fits. Can i use a heat gun? Can i push it inside?

Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Worst case would be to remove the top seal and push it out, but you would have to replace the seal. Another option would be to replace the coil with a magnetron ignition module, effectively converting to solid state ignition.


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

Replacing the points with an ignition module as 30 Year suggests is the best thing to do all round. You'll have eliminated the problem,and never have to worry about fooling with points again. You can leave the fiber rod where it is,plugging the hole so oil can't come out. I've converted all the older engines over at work and am very glad I did.


----------



## rotaxll (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi,
I cannot push the pin inside neither remove it, so, i will go for an electronic ignition. Is there any special model of magnetron that i may order for a B.S. 319 cc 8hp? Is there any video showing how to do?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Briggs 398811 should be the ignition module you need, there is also a kit available to convert your existing coil. If interested the kit is Briggs Part # 394970.


----------



## rotaxll (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks again. I would like to know if i can install the magnetron kit #394970 alone , with the existing coil,or,do i have absolutely to install a new ignition coil with the kit?
I have measured a resistance of 2000 ohm for the existing coil. I have another Briggs 1979,3.5 hp and it works fine with the same resistance of 2000 ohm .
Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can install the kit on your existing coil and it should work just fine. Coils are very durable and rarely need replacement. Just make sure to follow the instructions with the kit and you should be just fine.

Best of Luck....:thumbsup:


----------



## rotaxll (Dec 24, 2010)

I have finally installed a 394970 magnetron kit on the existing coil and it works great. Thanks all, for your comments, counsels and suggestions.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Good to hear you got it working, congrats!!


----------

